# Fotodiodo para luxometro



## Tonitelecoelectronic (Sep 17, 2006)

Hola compañeros,
Tengo que hacer un luxometro para la asignatura de laboratorio de instrumentación ya se como hacer el conversor intensidad-tensión y me faltaria escoger el fotodiodo, no se cual escoger, el luxometro seria para medir luminosidad ambiental (es para una central metereologica). 

Grácias


----------



## shocky (Sep 17, 2006)

Porque no utilizas una fotoresistencia.
Le haces circular un pequeña corriente, y con un simple amplificador operacional combiertes esa corriente en tension.
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 17, 2006)

shocky tiene razon varias camaras que he desguazado utilizan LDR como fotometro por alguna razon sera.
Supongo que tienen un espectro de frecuencia de la luz mas abierto y cercano a la luz natural, mientras los fototransistores y fotodiodos estan en la region de los infrarojos.

mira en amidata.es donde hay el apartado de optoelectronica y lo veras.


----------



## Tonitelecoelectronic (Sep 25, 2006)

OK, acabo de leer vuestros comentarios y gracias, yo igualmente cuando fui a comprar unos componentes de paso compre un fotodiodo bpw40, no se si me sera de gran utilidad, me mire el datasheet. De todas formas seguiré vuestro consejo y me informaciónrmare sobre las fotoresistencias. En cuanto tenga algo os lo comento.

graciass


----------



## JV (Sep 25, 2006)

En una materia que se llama Sensores y Transductores, en un laboratorio, reslizamos un luxometro y fue con LDR y un amplificador operacional que nos convertia la variacion en una escala deseada, el LDR era parte de un divisor resistivo. El unico detalle que para calibrarlo necesitamos de un luxometro y una luz variable.

Como dijo tiopepe123 es por el espectro de frecuencia, pero ademas porque el rango de variacion es mas amplio que en un fotodiodo.


----------



## Tonitelecoelectronic (Sep 25, 2006)

Buenas JV me podrias enviar el circuito que realizaste, mi correo es antonioans@gmail.com.


----------



## Tonitelecoelectronic (Sep 25, 2006)

tiopepe123 he estado mirando las LDR en amidata y no comprendo muy bien la relación que tienen entre la variación de resistencia y la variacion de luz, es decir, no se la relacion resistencia/lux

http://www.amidata.es/cgi-bin/bv/rs...jmdjcefeceefdffhdglf.0&cacheID=esie&Nr=avl:es


----------



## Tonitelecoelectronic (Sep 25, 2006)

la ralacion entre lux y ohm es logaritmica, como me lo monto para realizar el amplificador para dar una señal que se entienda a la salida.Meteria un amplificador logaritmico, pero valen una pasta.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Bueno quando dije una ldr lo decia por las camaras de hacer fotos.

Realmente los amplificadores log son realmente caros.
Una solucion es utilizar un diodo ligeramente polalizado <0.6V ya que esa zona es logaritmica.

Otra forma es utilizar un medidor mecanico de aguja y poner un papel logaritmico.


Finalmente si no me equivoco en amidata hay un modelo que da una señal digital tipo pwm, solo deberias pasarla a analogico con una simple red RC


----------



## JV (Sep 30, 2006)

Lamento no poder darte el circuito que emplee porque perdi la imformacion de mi disco rigido hace unos meses y lo perdi, estoy viendo de contactar a algun compañero de grupo para que me lo facilite.

Por cierto, la relacion resitencia-lux no es logaritmica, sino potencial que es parecida a una exponencial decreciente.


----------



## Tonitelecoelectronic (Dic 9, 2006)

ok JV, estoy a la espera si consiges el diseño
gracias


----------



## judasxdiego (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola, esta es una pregunta para Tonitelecoelectronic

Le pusiste un difusor a tu sensor? como fué?, era bastante lineal tu sensor? variaba mucho al movimiento del aparato?

saludos y gracias


----------



## joslemus (Abr 19, 2009)

Hola a todos, un cordial saludo. Estoy interesado en construir un luxómetro o un fotómetro, que me permita medir la intensidad de luz de un diodo laser, el de los punteros. quiero pedirles el favor de colaborarme con algunos circuitos. De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Pues sería como uno convencional, solo que tendrías que apuntar al sensor.


----------

